# Problema con leds en paralelo



## alvaroedit (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola buenas soy nuevo en este foro, mirad tengo un problema con un circuito.

Mi circuito son 96 Leds azules con sus 96 correspondientes resistencias (480 ohmios), los Leds están en paralelo para que no pierda voltaje el circuito, y están enchufados a 12 Voltios pero ahora tengo un problema, al pasar el voltaje por el primer Led tengo una caída de tensión de aproximadamente 9 Voltios, y según pasa la corriente por los Leds sigue bajando la tensión hasta que a la mitad de los Leds no les llega tensión. La instalación está bien echa pero no se que fallo podría ser.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 22, 2013)

¡ Foto !

Mejor sería en serie de a dos + resistencia limitadora !


----------



## jmgm (Oct 22, 2013)

si no me equivoco(hace ya años que no hago calculos de estos) cada led tiene una resistencia de 480 ohm,alimentado a 12v su corriente seria de 0,025amperios(25mA). si son 96 led la corriente que consume todo el circuito seria de 2,4 amperios,tiene tu fuente de 12v estos amperios? y seguro que estan en paralelo y no en serie?


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola.

¿De qué color son tus LEDs?
¿Cuáles son las características eléctricas del DEL?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2013)

Pon un esquema.

Los voltios no pasan por ningún lado, los voltios "están" entre dos puntos. Los que "pasan" son los amperios.

Se me ocurre que tu fuente no de bastante corriente o que no esté bien dimensionado el cableado; para dos led, con cualquier cable o hilo fino funcionará, para muchos ya la cosa se va poniendo seria.


----------



## Tachenk (Oct 23, 2013)

Bajo mi expericia practica: 
Pues sin mas datos dificil...por lo poco que cuentas, Leds *Azules*, lo suyo serian veintecuatro series de cuatro Leds con su resistencia limitadora de 1/4W de 33 Oh. ( a ojo). total solo 24 R 
En total estamos hablando de mas de 7W. de consumo ¿Lo da tu fuente como minimo?
En la practica necesitaras que te de 1A. 
Todo esto es teorizar sin mas informacion.


----------



## alvaroedit (Oct 23, 2013)

Lo e probado con una fuente pero tambien lo e probado con una bateria de coche que la bateria de coche si no me equivoco da 40 o 45 A, los Leds están bien conectados porque ya digo que el primero se me enciende con muchisima intensidad, el segundo con menos...y asi hasta que no se iluminan, y los e probado por partes y se iluminan todos, ¿con las resistencias de 480 ohmios podría hacer algo? para que tubieran mas intensidad.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2013)

La bola de cristal la tengo rota, así sin esquema ni fotos solo puedo elucubrar.
Supongo que no tienes un cable de la sección adecuada. Me imagino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Si no ponés una foto va a ser imposible contestarte , seguramente los hayas conectado en "cascada" y entonces pasa eso.


Van así :






http://giltesa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/leds-en-serie.png


----------



## krodex (Oct 27, 2013)

alvaroedit dijo:


> Hola buenas soy nuevo en este foro, mirad tengo un problema con un circuito.
> 
> Mi circuito son 96 Leds azules con sus 96 correspondientes resistencias (480 ohmios), los Leds están en paralelo para que no pierda voltaje el circuito, y están enchufados a 12 Voltios pero ahora tengo un problema, al pasar el voltaje por el primer Led tengo una caída de tensión de aproximadamente 9 Voltios, y según pasa la corriente por los Leds sigue bajando la tensión hasta que a la mitad de los Leds no les llega tensión. La instalación está bien echa pero no se que fallo podría ser.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



Por que en paralelo? , Te recomiendo lo siguiente, 12v pones 4 leds (suponiendose que el led cosume 3v) en serie con una resistencia de 1 o 2 ohms para protejerlos. Si quisieras poner mas los pones en paralelo y asi tendras una mejoria en tu circuito.

12v-resistencia - led -led -led -led  tierra.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
12v- resistencia - led -led -led -led  tierra.

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## JCAK (Nov 1, 2013)

Algo no esta claro o falta saber ... ¿Qué largo tiene tu instalación de LED? ¿La sección del cable es la correcta?

Te recomiendo leer esta nota que escribí sobre instalaciones de LED en tramos largos, porque si dices que lo conectas por partes y anda bien, me parece que te falta tener en consideración esto que te dejo acá. http://showdeluces.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=65

Después nos cuentas cómo te fue 

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2013)

Seguramente los canectaste como en la primera imagen , entonces a cada led le llega menor tensión hasta que ya no encienden , deberían ir como en la segunda imagen . . . aunque a mi me gustaría más como en la tercera .

 


Saludos !


.


----------



## javierbrite (Nov 1, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seguramente los canectaste como en la primera imagen , entonces a cada led le llega menor tensión hasta que ya no encienden , deberían ir como en la segunda imagen . . . aunque a mi me gustaría más como en la tercera .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100791
> 
> ...



El primer esquema que dice "MAL" lo vi en los detectores de multiples voltages (o es muy parecido); por si alguien quiere armar una punta de prueba.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola a todos. 

Vengo con un problema similar.

Tengo tres tiras de LED en paralelo y estoy simulando un circuito regulador de corriente en Livewire. Y el resultado es que se me dañan las tres cadenas de LED cuando la tensión de fuente la fijo en 15V; es decir que el circuito no está regulando la corriente por la carga.

Estoy usando 7805 por que este simulador no tiene LM317.
Y el esquema es este:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2017)

De dónde sacaste ese circuito  ?

Probá aumentar la R de 28 Ohms


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola DOSMETROS. Lo encontré aquí en el foro, pero con LM317 en lugar de 7805.

¿Será que cometí un error al calcular las resistencias? ¿Como deben calcularse?

Yo procedí así:

R4= 5 + 0.7 / 0.025

R1= 0.7 / 0.025


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola.

Sube el archivo en Livewire (ponlo en winzip o winrar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Agustinw (Jul 28, 2017)

¿No se podría usar el lm317 para regular la tensión a 10v y luego poner una resistencia limitadora en cada serie de LEDS? No entiendo la ventaja de ese circuito con los transistores que a lo de regular la tension y meter resistencias limitadoras de corriente :S por eso pregunto


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 28, 2017)

Agustinw dijo:


> ¿No se podría usar el lm317 para regular la tensión a 10v y luego poner una resistencia limitadora en cada serie de LEDS? No entiendo la ventaja de ese circuito con los transistores que a lo de regular la tension y meter resistencias limitadoras de corriente :S por eso pregunto



Hola, el circuito que mencionas, es una fuente de corriente.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola elaficionado, un gusto saludarte.

Va el archivo de simulación


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola.

Aparentemente el LM7805 no trabaja bien de esa manera.

Prueba esto:



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Jul 28, 2017)

Sí, ese circuito anda más que bien. Muchas gracia *elaficionado*


----------



## batigol (Abr 14, 2021)

krodex dijo:


> Por que en paralelo? , Te recomiendo lo siguiente, 12v pones 4 leds (suponiendose que el led cosume 3v) en serie con una resistencia de 1 o 2 ohms para protejerlos. Si quisieras poner mas los pones en paralelo y asi tendras una mejoria en tu circuito.
> 
> 12v-resistencia - led -led -led -led  tierra.
> .
> ...




hola como sacas el valor de resistencia de 1 o 2 ohm?

por ejemplo aca, como saco los valores de las resistencias si las series tienen el mismo voltaje de la fuente?
y como lo protejo si la fuente es de 1amper?


----------



## Scooter (Abr 15, 2021)

Usando la ley de Ohm: U=R·I
La fuente puede ser de cien trillones de Amperios, es indiferente. Que un camión cargue "10T" no significa que no se pueda cargar con 100kg, significa que es de "hasta 100T". La fuente lo mismo es de" hasta 1A", no "de 1A"


----------



## sergiot (Abr 15, 2021)

Es como en un auto en donde la bateria es de 65A y se le colocan lamparas de 1A.


----------

